# Whispering Death - RAAF Beaufighters operating in the Pacific



## Merlin Power (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all.

This is a great documentary that I stumbled across on YouTube. A lot of the footage in this video I had not seen before, and the interviews with the pilots are great. 

Enjoy. Cheers, MP.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psUvAUw37D8_


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2013)

just watched the first 20minutes and was great, will watch the rest at work tomorrow during a break !


----------



## Merlin Power (Aug 5, 2013)

rochie said:


> just watched the first 20minutes and was great, will watch the rest at work tomorrow during a break !


 
I am glad that you have liked it so far. Some of the footage of the flying in it is great, and I really like the interviews with the pilots. Less and less of these people who served so bravely are around each year and it is great that some of their stories will live on.

My grandfather served in the RAAF in New Guinea as an armourer, however he never wanted to talk about his experiences and unfortunately his stories died with him.

I got inspired after I watched it and went and visited a real one at a museum not far from where I live. Awesome aircraft it is. Much larger in person then I was expecting.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2013)

It is a good doco, recommended viewing!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 5, 2013)

You know, I find it ironic that this aircraft should be called whispering death. I think I've seen that monicar given to other aircraft as well. So which aircraft is the real whispering death?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 5, 2013)

That was worth every minute.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2013)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> You know, I find it ironic that this aircraft should be called whispering death. I think I've seen that monicar given to other aircraft as well. So which aircraft is the real whispering death?



That was a cool documentary!!!!

Not sure which others have been called Whispering Death. The Corsair was called Whistling Death, supposedly by the Japanese, but that has been proven false. My guess is the Japanese didn't call the Beau Whispering Death either. In both cases, again I'll guess, that was made up by the media for propaganda.


----------



## Merlin Power (Aug 6, 2013)

I am glad that you guys liked it. 

It would be interesting to hear from the Japanese whether they did really call it 'Whispering Death', however I agree that more likely it was a propaganda name made up for a news reel or something and the name just stuck from then on, just like the Corsair.


----------

